
How social media is warping our politics and politicians - huihuiilly
https://bostonreview.net/politics/eitan-hersh-politics-power-not-consumption
======
mikece
I'm disappointed that the term "Overton Window" wasn't used in that article: I
think one giant effect of social media is that it limits the range of topics
and acceptable opinions which can be discussed and for a country based on the
free exchange of ideas -- all of them, not just some of them -- this is a real
problem. And the alleged banning and shadow-banning only exacerbates the
problem.

